# How do i encourage my rat to be active?



## Friendlyfi (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi all, 
I have had Diesel for 3 weeks now and he is finally starting to trust me, he is around 2 years old and sort of neglected for a few months, i have placed ropes, wheel, cardboard tube, a house, toilet and a hammock in his cage but i cant get him to do anything, he just sits in the house, he lets me stroke him and finally today he allowed me to pick him up fir the first time, i placed him in a rat ball so he could run around while i cleaned the cage out but he just sat there and didn't move at all, i sat down with him and gently tried to roll the ball very slowly to encourage him but he wasn't having any of it and refused to move. I cant let him roam free as i have cats as well although they haven't tried to eat him yet.

He comes to the edge of his shelf to take food from my hands but that is about it, please help he is so sad, i just want to see him active and happy.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

The best thing woild be to get him 2 babie cagemates, they really bring the bounce back to adults lives. Next you need to look at the cage set up, if you post photo's we can help, I woild probably remofe the house though. Also at 2 he is possibly starting with hind leg degeneration, are there any signs of this? Finally scatter feeding often encourages activity.

I will say though that if hes not used to a ball he may not like it, instead why not take im into your bedroom with no cats and the door shut, throw a fleece blanket over your bed, add a few toys and sit there on it with him, he will get more out of that


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Usually rats will slow down a bit as they age. I've had a few rats who don't play with some of the toys I have for them at all. I have a wheel in my cage and three out of my five rats will use it. Depending on what they are used to, many rats will also play at night while you are asleep. The easiest way to get them on a different schedule is usually to wake them up, treat them, and pet them several times a day. 

I also agree with Isamurat, maybe two buddies will help him become more active? I have a very lazy rat who would probably not be as active as he is now because one of my girls will usually jump all over him during free range time and encourage him to run.


----------



## SneakyLord (Mar 22, 2014)

Keep in mind he is male and is quite old now. I strongly advise against those balls, try the other's ideas but if you really can't put him in a massive cardboard box with the top open. Rats spines aren't meant for balls and being trapped in them can cause stress and with stress comes poop, which will go all over him if he finally decides to move. They also have bad ventilation, and his feet or tail may get caught in the holes, and don't provide the nessessary enjoyment and interaction of being outside. Whats the point if bringing him out if all he's doing is being shoved in an even smaller container? I also advise as the others said more male rats, I would suggest 3 incase one sadly passes then the other wont be alone. If he is your last rat then he should manage, just try to give him a nice, happy time of what he has left, whether that be a few months or a few years.


----------



## Friendlyfi (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, at the moment he still isn't trusting enough for me to take him anywhere, it was a real struggle to get him in the ball as he panicked so i am trying not to stress him too much so just placing my hand in the cage and letting him come to me and stroking him when he allows it, hopefully i have done the picture right, when i got him all he had was a wheel which i have never seen him use, the rest i have put in, but cant afford too much at a time so gradually adding things.

Yesterday i noticed that he has a toe on a front foot and a back foot missing, i dont think it was a birth defect, it looks to me like he has been injured at some point, but as this is my first experience of rats im not sure. and as the people who had him before dont know how old he is im not even too sure of his age


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

id take that wheel out, its far to small for a rat, its sold for hamsters, and even then its too small for all but the tiny ones. 

Have you got an ikea near you, it has several things that make great cheap rat toys.

for now i think friends are going to make the biggest difference to his life.

in terms of getting him out, if your not keen on picking him up tempt him into his tube and then cover the ends until you get somewhere safe


----------



## Friendlyfi (Jul 9, 2014)

Thank you for the advice, i will try it, i really hate seeing him so sad and lifeless, i will look into getting a friend or 2 for him, but have been told they might not get along which is why i am wary, he had a friend but it seems he died a few months before i took over his care, my daughter would love nothing more than to fill my house with animals so will pop along to the pet shop and see what i can do for him


----------



## SneakyLord (Mar 22, 2014)

He's toes might of got caught in the ball or something, they're so delicate. I would suggest 2 baby males under 8 weeks, that way they he won't see them as a threat as they can't fight back or will only just be starting to be dominant. It is very unlikely that they won't get along, especially if he's previously had a friend. Rats are aggressive only if they feel threatened, didn't get introduced properly, got taken away from mother and siblings too early or have never had a companion. Can you find a breeder in your area? I strongly suggest against pet shops as most of the rats there are bred to be ill or defected. If you really can't get a breeder near then a pet shop will do.


----------



## rileys-mom (May 26, 2014)

A cage mate or two might perk him up (he probably needs company), but there's no guarantee. Older males are typically lazy. The best thing to do is take him out of his cage and make him be active. Let him explore the floor, your bed, the table, the couch, wherever you are, have him with you. If you're afraid of the cats, take Diesel into the bathroom or another room where you can close the door. Rats don't typical take to exercise balls like hamsters or gerbils. Get him some cardboard boxes to play in when he's out. Cut holes in them for him to explore. Paper bags are fun. Throw an old cloth over him and play peek-a-boo. Rats are curious. They like exploring things like tubes and buckets and desk drawers or a pile of old clothes. They like to dig. Get a box with some play sand in it and bury some treats and let him dig for them. It's fun because you can use your imagination and find fun ways to entertain him.


----------



## Friendlyfi (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks again all, got plenty of ideas now, looking for a breeder in my area, if i cant find one it will have to be pets at home, will def give these ideas a try, wheel removed and ball a no-no, hopefully soon he will be as active and happy as he should be, although if he gets as noisy as the dwarf hamster is will be bedlam her at night time . I will cordon off a section of the living room during the day so he can have a play without escaping, just got to figure out how to get him out of the cage without hearing his pitiful cry when i pick him up, even though i know im not hurting.him i feel guilty when he cries.

Thanks again for all your suggestions, will let you know how it goes over the next few days, and who knows maybe our kitten will make friends with him as he is used to cats from him old home


----------



## Friendlyfi (Jul 9, 2014)

I am sad to say that Diesel passed away this morning, and i wanted to thank all those that gave me advice for helping to make his last few weeks happier (i hope anyway), he finally let me handle him a few days ago so i am glad i gained his trust.

Thank you again for all your help and advice, it is also going to come in handy when we add new members to our family


----------



## SneakyLord (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear that. At least he was happy in his final days.


----------

